# Barney our purple dino



## kimbo (30/3/16)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## shaunnadan (30/3/16)

That's wrong on so many levels!!!! Hahahahaha

#imgoingtohellforlaughing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (30/3/16)

LMAO


----------



## Cespian (31/3/16)

Crack?? Not even once! 

Xolarney the Barney

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kimbo (31/3/16)

shaunnadan said:


> That's wrong on so many levels!!!! Hahahahaha
> 
> #imgoingtohellforlaughing



I am good 

Had a few myself so i am aloud


----------

